# CORNER bEAD



## John1 (Mar 9, 2009)

Using the perforated metal (cheap) corner bead.
I am using drywall nails to attached thne mud, is this right?

John


----------



## Whitey97 (Jan 27, 2009)

as long as it stays on the wall, it's right!


----------



## Al Taper (Dec 16, 2007)

Don't use metal, There is better corner bead to use..


----------



## eastex1963 (Nov 6, 2008)

John1 said:


> Using the perforated metal (cheap) corner bead.
> I am using drywall nails to attached thne mud, is this right?
> 
> John


LOL, cheap? I remember when it was like .75 for a 10 footer. Now it's like $3.
Btw, make sure you push it up in the corner good. If not, it will stick out, that could cause problems like extra work to finish and the baseboard bowing out. I have to watch my new guys on this.


----------



## Whitey97 (Jan 27, 2009)

Well if he's a DW contractor and not a DIY'r he'd know that as well as your seasoned guys


----------



## John1 (Mar 9, 2009)

Al Taper said:


> Don't use metal, There is better corner bead to use..


 
Suggestions?

Thanks for your time!

John


----------



## John1 (Mar 9, 2009)

Whitey97 said:


> Well if he's a DW contractor and not a DIY'r he'd know that as well as your seasoned guys


Why does one spend the time to make these statements?

Must need work!


----------



## eastex1963 (Nov 6, 2008)

and IF is such a big word.......but the key one here.


----------



## alltex (Jan 31, 2009)

John1 said:


> Using the perforated metal (cheap) corner bead.
> I am using drywall nails to attached thne mud, is this right?
> 
> John


 Try using an air stapler .Way faster and alot easyer to hold the bead in place.


----------



## John1 (Mar 9, 2009)

alltex said:


> try using an air stapler .way faster and alot easyer to hold the bead in place.


 
thanks, will give it a try.
John


----------



## silverstilts (Oct 15, 2008)

I would have to agree with Al Taper the metal corner bead is a thing of the past , Paper faced tape is the way to go , as far as air stapling it is a fast way of putting up bead and i use to do this years ago , unless you have experience putting on bead i would shy away from this because you really should clinch them on first which will make sure they are square on . If you just staple them on , (assuming you are a beginner by your posts) you may get them on crooked causing a royal pain in the a$$ to coat , once they are stapled on I can tell you from experience NO FUN TAKING OFF....


----------



## silverstilts (Oct 15, 2008)

John1 said:


> Why does one spend the time to make these statements?
> 
> Must need work!


 I doubt very much that ****** needs the work , I also spend a lot of time on this site don't mean i don't have work , I gross out high six digits every year , the reason i spend time on this forum is i find most things interesting , some things just down right stupid with some not really having the right insight on proper methods , and yes there are some want-a- Be's with good intentions , others to learn some new tricks of the trade , there are others here just for the main reason of running others into the ground .... Any of us that do this Including me at times shame on us , ( never be offended I to have been slammed it's all good though ) we all have to remember there was a time when we all were still wet behind the ears..:thumbsup:


----------



## A+ Texture LLC (Jan 10, 2009)

alltex said:


> Try using an air stapler .Way faster and alot easyer to hold the bead in place.


 This way is quick, my favorite depending on the job I suppose.


----------



## R.E. Plaster (Jun 27, 2009)

I Know this comment is a little late :tongue_smilie: but when ever we use a metal bead we use a mini plaster bead then we just put it on with a regular T150 staple gun which is easy then coat with some 45 :thumbsup: I haven't used regular metal drywall bead in 12 years


----------



## jbenijr (Aug 2, 2009)

I just recently tried the no coat 450 on every corner in this bathroom of 140 sq ft and I love the stuff. makes life easy. I've also used the joint compund from georgia pacific called densarmor cote wow this stuff goes on like butter. only cant find it in the stores anymore. N.J.


----------



## joepro0000 (Jun 14, 2008)

jbenijr said:


> I just recently tried the no coat 450 on every corner in this bathroom of 140 sq ft and I love the stuff. makes life easy. I've also used the joint compund from georgia pacific called densarmor cote wow this stuff goes on like butter. only cant find it in the stores anymore. N.J.


 
I love that compound, I bought over 100 buckets of it from Lowes, and they don't sell it anymore. It was cheaper too, like 8.50 a 5 gal vs the USG 12 green lid.

No coat is real good, but takes time putting up.

I always use a clincher and then add staples.


----------



## jbenijr (Aug 2, 2009)

I know It pisses me off I cant find anymore of that compound. lowes put a sale on the last they had and I bought 5 gal buckets for $2.58 each, that was a deal.


----------



## tvo (Aug 28, 2009)

you should not screw or nail metal corner on wood,if wood twists or shrinks you get crack on edge of bead!you are a lot better off useing paper corner,just apply mud on corner put bead on then check with knife for proper space and wipe off mud then feather it out 10 minutes later. i use 10 inch knife


----------

